# Como encender la luz desde el celular



## gnome200 (Mar 8, 2009)

tengo que hacer una tarea para la u

como se llama el sistema que usan los celulares para encender algo a distancia.

es solo eso. yo pienso que es como un rele o algo

por ejemplo si envio un mensaje a numero xxx se enciende la luz de mi casa ? alguna idea


----------



## saiwor (Mar 8, 2009)

hola man, soy aficionado...
sabes yo antes tenia idea de eso...
tu quieres activar de movil = a casa.
sabes desarma un cel barato que cueste menos, y extraelos polos del parlante del celular + y -, y esa salida conectalo a cualquier un vumeter de audio, como el vumeter tiene barra de lesd, escoge un led donde llega el pulso positivo y conectalo a un flip-flop ó transistor ó tiristor (C106), y obteniendo ya amplificado la potencia puedes conectar a un rele Ó triac. ese es una idea para q pruebes....
puedes adicionarlo con contador de pulsos logicos o un contador simple 1a9, tu puedes ponerlo , selecionar digamos le das tres timabradas al movil y se actiava el rele algo asi.....

saludos


----------



## snowboard (Mar 8, 2009)

JA!, que buena idea, yo me habría dado cualquier vuelta.

saludos


----------



## gnome200 (Mar 8, 2009)

que ingeniosa la solucion, usar partes de otro celular como receptor.

se podria mejorar bastante si se usa complementado con algun microcontrolador.


----------------------------------------------
muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## saiwor (Mar 9, 2009)

hola ya solucionaron del celular.... yo tenia esa para una alarma o sea de mi casa desarme un telefono, sus teclas inserte en cada numero reemplace por un transistor para darle una sucesion (CD4017) de numeros programables. Cuando se activa y me llama a mi cel con sonido difirente osea lo pongo en el micro de telefono un sonido para q defirencie... 
se le sirve de algo....
saludos....


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2009)

hola a todos 
que tal si a los cables del auricular del celu desarmado los mandas a un decodificador de tonos DTMF? la cosa seria mas o menos asi: llamas desde tu celular al celular receptor, cuando la campanilla suene 3 veces la linea se descuelga y entonces con el teclado numerico de tu celular podes controlar hasta diez o doce diferentes funciones. mira este circuito aver si te das una idea http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/c...do y espero que me hayan entendido... :roll:


----------



## Dario (Mar 9, 2009)

no se que paso con el mensaje anterior pero aqui va de nuevo
hola a todos 
que tal si a los cables del auricular del celu desarmado los mandas a un decodificador de tonos DTMF? la cosa seria mas o menos asi: llamas desde tu celular al celular receptor, cuando la campanilla suene 3 veces la linea se descuelga y entonces con el teclado numerico de tu celular podes controlar hasta diez o doce diferentes funciones. mira este circuito aver si te das una idea http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/decdtmf2/index.htm 
a la salida del deco DTMF pones un CD4028 y a las salidas del 4028 colocas flipflops 4013. como contador para la campanilla, podes usar un 4017    
un saludo y espero que me hayan entendido...


----------



## Ramon-DC (Mar 10, 2009)

Todo esto esta bien documentado en la página http://domoticacasera.com.ar, el sistema es un servidor web con soporte para WAP, consiste en una placa conectada al puerto paralelo la cual es activada por el mismo servidor desde un celular


----------



## saiwor (Mar 10, 2009)

hola... 
guaaa la idea cada vez va mejorando....
les deseo suerte...


----------



## sony (Mar 12, 2009)

pues yo me iria mas por un circuito dtmf ya que es muy facil de armar es un sistema muy seguro y aparte es economico


----------



## unix (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola amigos encontré una página que tal vez les sirva donde puse en práctica el circuito que ahi figura y funciona muy bien lo que hace es al recivir un llamado prende un led y si recibe otra lo apaga pero unicamente si esta registrado en la agenda les dejo el enlace http://www.carlosvolt.com.ar/encender_apagar_led_16f84a.htm y un video de youtube 



 para que vean com funcioan saludos a todos.


----------



## viuman (Ene 6, 2012)

Me parece buena la idea de dario con los del decodificador DMFT, pero creo que seria mas facil ingresar los datos que el CM8870 nos arroja a un pic por medio de resistencias a el puerto que quieras, ya que podemos programar los que queramos con este haciendo compraciones entre las combinaciones ingresadas por el celular.

Te dejo esta info hacerca de como es que trabaja la marcacion por tonos dmft para que la programacion del micro te sea mas facil de hacer http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcación_por_tonos 

Suerte


----------



## carlosjulio8011 (May 30, 2012)

me interesa mucho el tema, me puedes colaborar con un plano, gracias


----------

